# la bofitude/beaufitude



## mes6

Quelle sont les racines étymologioques de ce mot?  Et en auriez-vous une définition?
 
Merci


----------



## janpol

cela vient de 'beauf" diminutif de "beau-frère" et on a ajouté "itude" comme dans le célèbre néologisme "bravitude" 
le "beauf'" est un individu comme il en existe beaucoup dans une société : c'est le champion des idées reçues, iil est grossier, borné, phallocrate, il accorde une grande importance à sa voiture, il est sportif : il regarde les matches de foot à la télé en se bourrant de pizzas et en buvant de la mauvaise bière, il passe ses vacances dans des endroits à la mode où il y a foule, sur le plan politique, il est plutôt réactionnaire etc...
le dessinateur humoristique Cabu a popularisé  l'image du beauf'


----------



## Ploupinet

A mon avis, ce n'est pas un mot "officiel", plutôt un néologisme ! 
Je vois bien "bof" et "attitude" dedans, donc je dirais "attitude qui consiste à trouver moyen tout ce qui nous entoure" 

Edit: Ah bah apparemment je suis à côté ^^


----------



## itka

Voilà bien le problème avec les néologismes ! 
Comment savoir si l'auteur entendait la "b.e.a.u.f.itude" telle que la définit janpol ou la "bof.itude" de Ploup ?
Je dois dire que spontanément c'est cette dernière que j'avais comprise, mais on peut aussi bien comprendre l'autre sens... Voir contexte !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pour moi, peu de doute : le terme *Bof !* est né avant le _beauf'_ de Cabu, et surtout, les acceptions qui en découlent, telles qu'on peut entendre l'expression à défaut de la lire, évoquent plus le j'm'en-foutisme du bof ! et de la « bof génération » que la connerie à l'état pur du beauf'.

As-tu lu l'expression, comment est-elle orthographiée ?

P.S. rien à voir, évidemment, avec les B.O.F. du marché noir.


----------



## mes6

Non, malheureusement, je ne l'ai pas lu. Je l’ai entendu dans une emission de France Inter à la radio, et j’ai pensé tout de suite à “bof”.  Il paraît que ce n’est pas un mot très usité.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pas très usité ? si, quand même ; je le crois même très courant au quotidien dans le langage familier, du moins comme interjection.


----------



## shrekspeare

D'après les quelques usages trouvés par Google, il semblerait qu'en dépit de l'orthographe qui aurait plutôt l'air de dire le contraire, bofitude ait l'air d'être la beauf-attitude et non la bof-itude...


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai tout de suite pensé comme janpol, beauf - attitude. Mais il se peut aussi que ce soit la bof-itude, comme ploup le suggère.

Je crois que le *son* ne serait pas le même dans les deux cas. 
Je prononcerais b*ô*fitude (même son que beau) dans le cas de la « beauf-attiitude » et b*off*itude dans le cas du « je m'en foutisme ». 

Alors peut-être que la façon dont le mot a été prononcé serait un indice?


----------



## shrekspeare

Je ne connais pas trop ce terme, ne l'utilisant guère, mais toutes les occurences de bofitude sur internet veulent toutes dire beauf-attitude.
Je ne le vois nulle part écrit où il aurait le sens de bof!-itude.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Pour moi il ne fait aucun doute qu'il s'agit de _beaufitude_. Jamais entendu l'autre de ma (courte ! ) vie.


----------



## itka

> Je ne le vois nulle part écrit où il aurait le sens de bof!-itude.


 Moi, oui, dès la première occurrence. Mais, sur Google, je vois à peu près autant de cas pour un sens que pour l'autre...
Nico, tu es gentille de nous parler de la prononciation...  mais ici _bof_ et _beauf_ se prononcent exactement de la même façon...

Bon, nous avons affaire à deux homonymes et en l'absence du contexte, nous ne saurons jamais lequel mes6 a entendu.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Moi, oui, dès la première occurrence. [...].


_Entendu _n'est pas _lu_, hein ! 
(mes6 l'a entendue, cette phrase, et sur une radio française que j'écoute très souvent...)


----------



## tilt

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour moi il ne fait aucun doute qu'il s'agit de _beaufitude_. Jamais entendu l'autre de ma (courte ! ) vie.


D'accord avec Karine à 10000%.



itka said:


> Nico, tu es gentille de nous parler de la prononciation...  mais ici _bof_ et _beauf_ se prononcent exactement de la même façon...


Par _ici_, j'espère que tu n'entends pas _en France_, parce que je ne suis pas du tout d'accord._
Beauf_ se prononce comme _beau_, _bof _comme _bol_, et je ferais la même différence que Nicomon.


----------



## shrekspeare

Ah oui... C'est vrai que la première occurence de Google évoque la bof-itude.... Toutes mes excuses.... C'pendant, vous conviendrez que les suivantes semblent confirmer l'usage (que j'ignorais complètement) de beauf-itude....

Tout à fait d'accord avec Tilt au niveau de la prononciation! O ouvert et O fermé... (si on est du Nord de la France en tout cas)...

Ce terme a l'air tout à fait récent... Est-ce que quelqu'un sait d'où il sort?


----------



## Ploupinet

Allez allez, on oublie Google, source de toutes les ignominies linguistiques du monde... Et surtout on n'oublie pas que c'est peut-être un effet de style aussi 
Je vois bien une différence de prononciation également. Mes6, t'en souviens-tu à peu près ?


----------



## shrekspeare

_Google, source de toutes les ignominies linguistiques du monde..._ et orthographiques! (350 occurences pour bofitude, 10 400 pour beaufitude... Allez j'arrête avec Google )


----------



## mes6

Non Ploupinet, je suis anglophone, donc les petites nuances de prononciation m’échappent.


----------



## shrekspeare

Et te rappelles-tu du contexte? Parce qu'il a l'air plus usité dans le sens de beaufitude que de bof-itude.....
(En fait, ce que j'aimerais savoir, puisqu'il semble désormais acquis que l'on peut effectivement parler de beaufitude, c'est si on peut parler parler de bof-itude, en changeant la prononciation, ?)


----------



## janpol

beaufitude et bofitude, pour moi c'est la même prononciation... Pour que ça change, il faudrait doubler le "f" de "bofitude", non ?


----------



## itka

> Par _ici_, j'espère que tu n'entends pas _en France_, parce que je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.


Ben... si. Tu sais, la France ne se limite pas à la zone entre Lyon et Grenoble ! 
Il y a une grande moitié sud où on ne fait pas la différence entre o ouvert et o fermé. On _peut_ la faire, si on _veut_.  On _sait_ la faire. Mais habituellement, on ne la fait pas...tout simplement parce qu'elle ne sert pratiquement plus à rien (sauf peut-être à distinguer la bof. et la beauf. attitude !)
Pour ceux qui en douteraient, je les renvoie à leur traité de phonologie française favori ... ou aux bonnes feuilles de WR, où tout cela a déjà été abondamment discuté.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ben non : quand tu dis "bof !", tu ouvres le son non ? A mon avis c'est pareil pour "bofitude" ! Cela dit, c'est peut-être aussi régional


----------

